# Does this heater work for red claw crab?



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

its a reptile heater but i wonder if this works for red claw crab because im not going to add alot of water to it only a little. heata.jpg picture by sai559 - Photobucket


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I Love Tetras And Oscar said:


> its a reptile heater but i wonder if this works for red claw crab because im not going to add alot of water to it only a little. heata.jpg picture by sai559 - Photobucket



I would guess no, because it says "do not submerse" (in water). 

I would suggest a regular aquatic heater, stack rocks and/or driftwood that reaches above the water line, so the crab has somewhere to go to get out of the water. 

Gwen


----------



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

how about if i put the heater on top of the gravel or a surface?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Water and Electicity are dangerous together. DO NOT use it anywhere near water. This item is design to go in a Gecko's or Lizard's tank on a sand bottom. 
There are lots of Submersible heaters that can be used in water. There are a coupld of Betta tank heaters that can go under gravel too.... just learning about these myself... 
Here is one... Amazon.com: Hydor MINI HEATER Aquarium Heater 7.5 Watts for Tanks 2-5 gal: Pet Supplies

and also one that woud technically go into the bottom of a fish bowl underneath the gravel. Zoo Med Betta Therm Mini Size Betta Bowl Heater - Heaters & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

I have yet to find either of these in a store in Ontario... maybe you will have better luck finding one or buy online.


----------

